# 1977 KEARNEY PARK 2014



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

LAST YEARS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YhWs2cHfwI


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1387001654881710/?notif_t=plan_user_joined


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS c.c, will be out showing support at the park...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, Blvd Kings will be out there again. Always a fun time out there. Great friends, good fun and laid back event.


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Imperials will be out there with the 209 legends new look..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Coming all the way from Detroit never miss it..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Man this going to be a long wkend. Got the BBQ at Kearney park on say and then the impalas mag show next day. Couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Man this going to be a long wkend. Got the BBQ at Kearney park on say and then the impalas mag show next day. Couldn't ask for anything more.


Yea just like Back in the Good Old Days in Fresno......


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Man, we can't wait. Oh yeah blvd kings CC will be there taking on challenges to a volleyball game........ Just dippin cc or Fresno Classics CC......... Lol


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Man, we can't wait. Oh yeah blvd kings CC will be there taking on challenges to a volleyball game........ Just dippin cc or Fresno Classics CC......... Lol


OOHHH...LOL


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol, Juan.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs will be out there


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Let's celebrate the 40th anniversary of New Style car club from San Jose Cali.​


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dj Taz will be jammin the Oldschool all day!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Update: 

Thank You, Kool Designs and New Age Finishing for their donations of two $25 gift certificates, that you can win & more by visiting our raffle table. Tickets only $1.00


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming for this one...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

FRESNO CLASSICS going deep for this one...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 1137785
> FRESNO CLASSICS going deep for this one...


yes we are


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

"TWISTER" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHzeOyceYE


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Get Ready its getting bigger and bigger!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks from IMPALAS MAG
UPDATE: for raffle few pair of tickets for the Impalas Super Show that Sunday
can win them for just $1.00


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

[h=2]Directions[/h]7000 W Kearney Boulevard, Fresno, California 93706

https://www.bing.com/maps/default.a...ty=r&rtop=0~0~0~&mode=D&FORM=FBKPL1&mkt=en-US


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

OWWC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## The Underdog (Oct 28, 2010)

The Underdog will be there. TOP DOGS C.C. FRESNO CALIFAS


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

NEW STYLE will b there


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT ITS GOING TO BE A LOWRIDER WEEKEND


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

IF YOU GOT A FACEBOOK HERE THE LINK FOR THE EVENT PAGE 

https://www.facebook.com/events/138...d=1426776110904264&notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I want in.....


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

THEE Garcia's will be there, y que shaaaaoooww


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big big silly string fight is brewing......bring the kids out to be part of it.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big big silly string fight is brewing......bring the kids out to be part of it.


 Come on out to the Cholo Dj's booth and get your silly string for the big fight. I think we will make Mark from Impalas Magazine the primary target.....sshhhhh don't tell him though.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

9 DAYS AWAY HOMIES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pinstriper Jake Blancas Has Painted and PinStriped a custom skateboard that you can win for just $1 at the raffle table

http://www.pinheadlounge.com/12592044334092/


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Moreno Metal Polishing for their Donations For some work done
that you can win for just $1 at the raffle table

3626 E Butler Ave Fresno, CA 93702
(559) 445-1359​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Stop by my Dj booth to get some silly sring for your kids...we gonna have a big big silly string fight.:yes:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> Pinstriper Jake Blancas Has Painted and PinStriped a custom skateboard that you can win for just $1 at the raffle table
> 
> http://www.pinheadlounge.com/12592044334092/


That's tight.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IM READY............FROM MOTOWN CALIFAZ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait for this one to happen...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


ADVANCED TICKETS ARE BEING SOLD FOR $20.00 DOLLARS AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-
5665 OR AT THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE IN 
FRESNO FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW THE NEXT DAY......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Come on out to the Cholo Dj's booth and get your silly string for the big fight. I think we will make Mark from Impalas Magazine the primary target.....sshhhhh don't tell him though.



At the end of the day all the kids will have a big silly string fight at the Dj area...don't leave your kids out and come get your can early.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Next week already


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

WE READY...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> At the end of the day all the kids will have a big silly string fight at the Dj area...don't leave your kids out and come get your can early.




:wave:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> At the end of the day all the kids will have a big silly string fight at the Dj area...don't leave your kids out and come get your can early.





TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> At the end of the day all the kids will have a big silly string fight at the Dj area...don't leave your kids out and come get your can early.




^^^


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

GOING TO BE A LONG WEEKEND IN FRESNO!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Countdown 5 more days


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> GOING TO BE A LONG WEEKEND IN FRESNO!



But a firme one...:yes:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> But a firme one...:yes:


YES SIR......IT'S GOUNG TO BE A LOWRIDER WEEKEND!!!! PARK ON SATURDAY & CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY......


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YES SIR......IT'S GOUNG TO BE A LOWRIDER WEEKEND!!!! PARK ON SATURDAY & CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY......



Niiiiiiccccceeeee!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> At the end of the day all the kids will have a big silly string fight at the Dj area...don't leave your kids out and come get your can early.




Don't miss out...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

"4 MORE DAYS........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


> Thanks from IMPALAS MAG
> UPDATE: for raffle few pair of tickets for the Impalas Super Show that Sunday
> can win them for just $1.00


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj and Dj Taz gonna be puttin it down.......don't forget to stop by the Dj booth to get your silly string for the big silly string fight at the end of the day.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj and Dj Taz gonna be puttin it down.......don't forget to stop by the Dj booth to get your silly string for the big silly string fight at the end of the day.


Nice


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Two more days....


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to Fresno...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj is in town...kickin it at the hotel....it's frickin raining.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj is in town...kickin it at the hotel....it's frickin raining.


 do you drive a little blue cadi??


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like rain will stop in early AM


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Looks like rain will stop in early AM


6am and a little drizzle sprinkles can evan clean the cars...and we gotta do a 15s escort this morning before we head out to KEARNEY PARK...busy weekend...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> do you drive a little blue cadi??



Lol a caddi? No, not my style.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Supposed to rain today....is this going down? If not so I can stay in the blankets. iPhone weather says 77% chance of rain. What time does Kearney Park start?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Think starts at 10. But I know saw a few clubs/cars on freeway this morning.


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a good time at kearny woke up sore from the dance contest but other than that it was a good day FRESNO CLASSICS will be there next year


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

if you have pivs with the streetlow rv post them and i will repost them on out social network sites


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

LowriderLobo said:


> if you have pivs with the streetlow rv post them and i will repost them on out social network sites


 here's one of my 63 wagon


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Save The Date!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

REGALHILOW said:


> View attachment 1201594
> View attachment 1201602
> View attachment 1201610
> View attachment 1201618










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

